# Have or ever had back pain?



## AJK (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi,

I am a norwegian girl that studies chiropractic in England. This year I am going to write a project about horse riders with back pain.
I have made a short survey which include questions about your back pain and what treatment you have chosen to use and if the treatment was successful.

I have ridden for over 12 years now and after some serious fall I experienced pain in my back. I tried different professions, but few of them actually helped the pain.

If you could take the time to answer this survey it would help me a lot when it comes to making the project the best it can be

Back pain in Horse Riders


Thank you for your time!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Survey completed


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

survey taken, hope its useful to you!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Completed.

When I met my chiropractor she said "Horseback riders are great for my business!" and beamed at me like it was Christmas. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Back pain - that's when you buy a Tennessee Walker.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Survey doesn't work for me. I try to fill in a box, and it jumps down a page.

But if it's any use, I've had intermittent (and fairly mild) back pain for decades, long before I'd ever been on a horse. Riding doesn't seem to change it any: I just need to keep up my back exercises.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Survey completed!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

done, good luck


----------



## JustaSkippenJess (Jan 25, 2012)

Survey done!! Hope that it helps you out.

Three serious wrecks, broken tailbone twice and a disease in my back makes for a great deal of back pain... but I just can't seem to give up my lifestyle.


----------

